# Witt,Schöneberger-Oberweitentreffen 1x



## Bond (23 Jan. 2010)




----------



## Buterfly (23 Jan. 2010)

Netter Vergleich


----------



## walme (23 Jan. 2010)

Danke nett gemacht Bond, und wer gwinnt ?


----------



## dumbo (24 Jan. 2010)

kati ist zwar wesentlich älter - jedoch auch die hübschere von beiden. klare sache 1 für kati


----------



## berki (24 Jan. 2010)

Leute,
bei diesen Frauen weiß man was man in den HÄNDEN hält.
KLASSE BILD und DANKE!!!!!!
berki


----------



## besucher1ch (24 Jan. 2010)

super Bild


----------



## termi5 (25 Jan. 2010)

eine rechts eine links oh wäre das schön


----------



## marcnachbar (25 Jan. 2010)

Da weiss man ja garnicht wo man zuerst hinschauen soll?!:thumbup::thumbup:
Danke Super Bild. Werde ich mir einrahmen.


----------



## scorpi34 (26 Jan. 2010)

Danke


----------



## GeorgEF (26 Jan. 2010)

Danke, nein ;-)


----------



## JiJISnap (27 Jan. 2010)

Weltklasse Mädels:thumbup:


----------



## ironbutterfly (27 Jan. 2010)

_*schönre geht`s nicht!*_:hearts:


----------



## MrCap (27 Jan. 2010)

*Wäre da noch Frau Neubauer in der Mitte, dann wäre mein Traumtrio perfekt :WOW: DANKESCHÖN !!!* :thumbup:


----------



## dg2412 (29 Jan. 2010)

Wenn ich mich entscheiden müßte, dann lieber die Witt. Aber ich muß mich ja nicht entscheiden.


----------



## NAFFTIE (29 Jan. 2010)

netter vergleich


----------



## coffins99 (6 Juni 2010)

:thumbup:
wunderschöner Vergleich - ich würde beim Auspacken bei der rechten anfangen...


----------



## Jacknckl (28 Jan. 2011)

Das echte Treffen beim Bambi war besser - und Kati hat sich gut in Scene gesetzt!


----------



## Punisher (28 Jan. 2011)

danke für die beiden Drallen


----------



## Buttlahm (13 März 2011)

Ausgezeichnet!! Vielen Dank


----------



## dumbas (13 März 2011)

vielen Dank!


----------



## Reingucker (4 Apr. 2011)

klasse die zwei


----------



## fredclever (4 Apr. 2011)

Super schnuckelig. Danke


----------



## Smuke (17 Sep. 2013)

nett die beiden


----------



## MrLeiwand (18 Sep. 2013)

2 wahre sexbomben :drip:


----------



## kk1705 (18 Sep. 2013)

2 geile milfige Sexbomben - stellt euch mal ein Film mit beiden vor - OMG


----------



## funnyboy (19 Sep. 2013)

Oh, da kann man sich nicht für eine entscheiden, egal zwei tolle Frauen, Danke für dieses tolle Bild


----------



## gorinator (19 Sep. 2013)

Besser gehts nicht, tolle Auswahl


----------



## petu (19 Sep. 2013)

Klasse Vergleichsbild! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Weltenbummler (20 Sep. 2013)

Sehr große Brüste haben die beiden Frauen.


----------

